# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الشعر في العهد النبوي

## أبو مريم السني

*الشعر في العهد النبوي
وموقف القرآن والرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم – منهيطلق الدكتور شوقي ضيف – أشهر مؤرخي الأدب العربي في القرن العشرين – لفظ العصر الإسلامي على الشعر والأدب العربي بمختلف فنونه على الفترة من بداية نزول الوحي على النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – إلى نهاية الدولة الأموية، وعليه يشمل العصر الإسلامي عنده ثلاث مراحل:
1- الشعر والنثر في عهد النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم -، أي حتى نهاية السنة الحادية عشرة للهجرة.
2- الشعر والنثر في عهد الخلفاء الراشدين، أي حتى وفاة علي بن أبي طالب سنة 40هـ.
3- الشعر والنثر في الدولة الأموية، أي من سنة 40 للهجرة إلى سقوط الدولة الأموية سنة 132هـ.

وقد أطلق الدكتور شوقي ضيف والمؤرخون من بعده على المرحلتين الأولى والثانية (عصر صدر الإسلام) وعلى المرحلة الثالثة (العصر الأموي) نسبة إلى بني أمية على اعتبار أن معاوية بن أبي سفيان أول خلفائهم.

وقد أثار المؤرخون والنقاد عدة قضايا عند تعرضهم للشعر في العهد النبوي وصدر الإسلام بصورة عامة، لعل على رأسها موقف الإسلام والنبي محمد – صلى الله عليه وسلم – من الشعر، والتساؤل حول شاعرية النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – وهل كان شاعرًا؟ وضعف في عهد النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – بسبب نزول القرآن، وما ترتب على ذلك من قلة الشعر في هذا العهد كمًّا وكيفًا.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*كثرة ما نظم من شعر في عهد النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم والخلفاء الراشدينعندما قال ابن سلام الجمحي في كتابه "طبقات فحول الشعراء" ((كان الشعر علم قوم لم يكن لهم علم أصح منه فجاء الإسلام فتشاغلت عنه العرب وتشاغلوا بالجهاد وغزو فارس والروم، ولهت عن الشعر وروايته. فلما كثر الإسلام وجاءت الفتوح، واطمأنت العرب بالأنصار، راجعوا رواية الشعر، فلم يؤولوا إلى ديوان مدون ولا كتاب مكتوب، وألفوا ذلك وقد هلك من العرب منن هلك بالموت والقتل، فحفظوا أقل ذلك، وذهب عليهم منه كثير(1) فسرت عبارته خطأ، فظن من ظن أن العرب توقفت عن قول الشعر والاهتمام به، خاصة في عندما قال: ((... ثم انصرف العرب عن ذلك أول الإسلام بما شغلهم من أمر الدين والنبوة والوحي، وما أدهشهم من أسلوب القرآن ونظمه فأخرسوا عن ذلك وسكتوا عن الخوض في النظم والنثر زمانًا ثم استقر ذلك وأونس الرشد من الملة، ولم ينزل الوحي في تحريم الشعر وحظره، وسمعه النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – وأثاب عليه فرجعوا حينئذ ديدنهم منهم))(2).

وابن خدلون هنا يردد ما قاله سلفه ابن سلام، بيد أن يؤكد هنا أن الشعر توقف في عهد النبوة، وهذا ما لا نوافقه عليه بالمرة، لأن الوقائع التاريخية تنقض ذلك من ناحية، وعبارة ابن خلدون نفسها تنقض ذلك أيضًا من ناحية ثانية، فقد قال في ختام عبارته أن الرسول استمع إلى الشعر وأثاب عليه، وهذا أكدته الوقائع التاريخية، فقد اتخذ شاعرًا خاصًا له هو حسان بن ثابت، وقد انضم إليه شعراء آخرون، مثل: عبدالله بن رواحة، وكعب بن مالك، كانوا بمثابة لسان حال الدعوة المحمدية والمنافحين عنها ضد هجمات الأعداء من شعراء المشركين و((تزخر كتب الأدب والتاريخ بما نظم من أشعار في صدر الإسلام، وهي أشعار كثيرة، نلقاها في كل ما يصادفنا من أحداث العصر، فليس هناك حدث كبير إلا ويواكبه الشعر ويرافقه، وكان أكبر الأحداث دعوة الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم – إلى الإسلام))(3).

أما عبارة ابن سلام فالتفسير الصحيح لها في رأيي: أن العرب انشغلت بالإسلام والوحي في البداية عن رواية الشعر والاهتمام به، لذلك ضاع شعر كثر ولم يبق منه إلا القليل، خاصة من شعر الجاهلية، وعليه لا يجوز أن نفهم من عبارة ابن سلام كما فهم ابن خلدون أن العرب أخرست عن قول الشعر، بل على العكس من ذلك، فإن ثمة عبارة لابن سلام في كتابه "طبقات فحول الشعراء"، تشير إلى أن القصائد قصدت وطولت على عهد عبدالمطلب وهاشم بن عبد مناف ((ولم يكن لأوائل العرب من الشعر إلا الأبيات يقولها الرجل في حاجته، وإنما قصدت القصائد وطول الشعر على عهد عبدالمطلب وهاشم بن عبد مناف))(4). 

ومعلوم أن عبدالمطلب جد النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم -، أي أن الشعر كان مزدهرًا ومطولاً في حياة النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم -.

والواقع في ازدهار الشعر في عهد النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – حقيقة لا تحتاج إلى كثير بيان، فالشعر يسيل على كل لسان من صحابة النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم - المؤيدين له أو المشركين أعداء الإسلام، ويكفي أن نلقي نظرة على كتب مثل سيرة ابن هشام أو "الاستيعاب في معرفة الأصحاب" لابن عبدالبر القرطبي أو "الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة" لابن حجر العسقلاني أو "طبقات ابن سعد" وغيرها من الكتب التراثية الشاملة كـ"الأغاني"، و"خزانة الأدب" وغيرهما.

ولعل هذا يسلمنا إلى قضية أخرى ساعدت على الظن بفكرة قلة الشعر وضعفه فنيًّا في عهد النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ألا وهي:
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ
(1) ابن سلام الجمحي: "طبقات فحول الشعراء"، الهيئة العامة لقصور الثقافة، الذخائر، ع72، القاهرة 2001، ص24، 25.
(2) ابن خلدون: "المقدمة"، دار إحياء التراث العربي، ط3، بيروت، د.ت ص581.
(3) شوقي ضيف: "العصر الإسلامي، دار المعارف، القاهرة، 1978، ص42.
(4) ابن سلام: "طبقات فحول الشعراء"، ص36.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*موقف القرآن من الشعر:
لو تتبعنا لفظة الشعر والشعراء في القرآن الكريم لوجدنا أنها وردت في ستة مواضع، في خمسة منها يحكي القرآن ما حاول كفار قريش أن يلصقوه برسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم – من اتهامات باطلة وصفات طائشة كاذبة على رأسها وصف النبي بأنه شاعر.

1- قال تعالى: ﴿بَلْ قَالُوا أَضْغَاثُ أَحْلَامٍ بَلِ افْتَرَاهُ بَلْ هُوَ شَاعِرٌ فَلْيَأْتِنَا بِآَيَةٍ كَمَا أُرْسِلَ الْأَوَّلُونَ﴾ [الأنبياء: 5].
2- ﴿وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ الشِّعْرَ وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُ إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ وَقُرْآَنٌ مُبِينٌ * لِيُنْذِرَ مَنْ كَانَ حَيًّا وَيَحِقَّ الْقَوْلُ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ﴾ [يس: 69، 70].
3- ﴿وَيَقُولُونَ أَئِنَّا لَتَارِكُوا آَلِهَتِنَا لِشَاعِرٍ مَجْنُونٍ * بَلْ جَاءَ بِالْحَقِّ وَصَدَّقَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ﴾ [الصافات: 36، 37].
4- ﴿أَمْ يَقُولُونَ شَاعِرٌ نَتَرَبَّصُ بِهِ رَيْبَ الْمَنُونِ﴾ [الطور: 30].
5- ﴿فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِمَا تُبْصِرُونَ * وَمَا لَا تُبْصِرُونَ * إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلُ رَسُولٍ كَرِيمٍ * وَمَا هُوَ بِقَوْلِ شَاعِرٍ قَلِيلًا مَا تُؤْمِنُونَ﴾ [الحاقة: 38- 41].

والمتأمل في هذه المواضع الخمسة التي أوردناها هنا يجد أنها جاءت لقصور موقف المشركين إزاء القرآن وتأثيره في النفوس، ولتؤكد لهم أن القرآن وحي من عند الله منزل على رسوله محمد – صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فجميعها مسوقة لتنزيه الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم – عن أن يكون من الشعراء الذين يبتدعون القول. فالقرآن في هذه المواضع لم يتحدث عن الشعر من حيث هو فن من القول يجوز للمسلم أن يتعاطاه أو يحرم ذلك عليه، وإنما جاء – كما أسلفنا – لتنزيه النبي والقرآن نفسه عن الشعر؛ لتأكيد حقيقة أهم وهي اختلاف القرآن عن كلام العرب من ناحية ونزوله من قبل الله تعالى على رسوله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – من ناحية أخرى.

ولعل الموضع السادس الذي ذكر فيه لفظ الشعر في القرآن هو الذي أثار جدلاً أكبر حول انصراف الشعراء عن قول الشعر. قال تعالى: ﴿وَالشُّعَرَاءُ يَتَّبِعُهُمُ الْغَاوُونَ * أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي كُلِّ وَادٍ يَهِيمُونَ * وَأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ مَا لَا يَفْعَلُونَ * إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا وَانْتَصَرُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا ظُلِمُوا وَسَيَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَيَّ مُنْقَلَبٍ يَنْقَلِبُونَ﴾ [الشعراء: 224 – 227].

إن هذه الآيات جعلت ابن رشيد الأندلسي في كتابه "العمدة" يعقد فصلاً كاملاً تحت عنوان "باب في الرد على من يكره الشعر" أكثر فيه القول من كلام النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – والصحابة والوقائع التي تؤكد عدم كراهية الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم – والعرب للشعر، غير أن أهم ما قاله في هذا الباب هو رده على من احتج بآيات سورة الشعراء الواردة أعلاه في كراهة الشعر من قبل الإسلام، يقول ابن رشيق فأما احتجاج من لا يفهم وجه الكلام بقوله تعالى: ﴿وَالشُّعَرَاءُ يَتَّبِعُهُمُ الْغَاوُونَ * أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي كُلِّ وَادٍ يَهِيمُونَ * وَأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ مَا لَا يَفْعَلُونَ﴾ فهو غلط سواء تأول، لأن المقصود بهذا النص شعراء المشركين الذين تناولوا رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – بالهجاء، ومسّوه بالأذى، فأما من سواهم من المؤمنين فغير داخل في شيء من ذلك، ألا تسمع كيف استثناهم الله – عز وجل – ونبه عليهم فقال: ﴿إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا وَانْتَصَرُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا ظُلِمُوا وَسَيَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا﴾ يريد شعراء النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – الذين ينتصرون له، ويجيبون المشركين عنه، كحسان بن ثابت وكعب بن مالك، وعبدالله بن رواحة، وقد قال فيهم النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((هؤلاء النفر أشد على قريش من نضح النبل))، وقال لحسان بن ثابت: ((اهجهم – يعني قريش – فوالله لهجاؤك عليهم أشد من وقع السهام في غلس الظلام، اهجهم ومعك جبريل روح القدس، وألف أبا بكر بعلمك تلك الهنا)). 

فلو أن الشعر حرام أو مكروه ما اتخذ النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – شعراء يثيبهم على الشعر، ويأمرهم بعمله ويسمعه منهم. أما قوله – صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((لأن يمتلئ جوف أحدكم قيحًا يريه خيرًا له من أن يمتلء شعرًا))، فإنما هو من غلب الشعر على قلبه، وملك نفسه، حتى شغله عن دينه وإقامة فروضه، ومنعه من ذكر الله تعالى وتلاوة القرآن. والشعر وغيره - مما  جرى هذه المجرى من شطرنج وغيره – سواء))(1).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ
(1) ابن رشيق القيرواني: "العمدة"، دار الجيل للنشر والتوزيع والطباعة، ط5، بيروت، 1981م، ص31، 32.*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك ، وبفوائدك الجميلة .

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وإذا كان ابن رشيق من القدماء يؤكد هذا الموقف الإيجابي للقرآن الكريم من الشعر، فإن الدكتورة عائشة عبدالرحمن – بنت الشاطئ – تؤكد بعدًا آخر في هذا الموقف الإيجابي للقرآن من الشعر، فبعد أن تذكر لنا الكثير من الأدلة النقلية والعقلية ما يؤكد عدم كراهية الإسلام للشعر، تصل بنا إلى رأي جديد وهو أن سما بدور الشاعر في الحياة الاجتماعية والسياسية مقارنة بدوره السابق في العصر الجاهلي، تقول: ((كان التطور الهام الذي حدث هو أن الإسلام أراد لشاعر القبيلة أن يصير شاعر الأمة، فلم يهدر بهذا ذ اتية الشاعر، بل أراد لها أن ترحب فلا تعود محدودة بنطاق الأسرة والقبيلة، ولم يَصِرْ الشاعر في الوضع الجديد داعية مأجورًا، فما كان الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ولا أحد من خلفائه – رضوان الله عليهم – يستبيح أن يفتح باب المسلمين للشعراء ثمنًا لتأييدهم، بل ما كان الرسول ولا أحد من خلفائه يعد هذا المال ملكًا له يتصرف فيه كيفما شاء، وإنما هو مال المسلمين أمانة بين أيدي النبي والخلفاء الراشدين، ينفقون منه على خير الرعية ومصلحة الجماعة، طبقًا لحدود الله))(2).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ
(2) عائشة عبدالرحمن: قيم جديدة للأداب العربي، دار المعارف ط2، القاهرة، 1992م، ص77.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*إذن فالقرآن لم يحرِّم الشعر ولم يحض على كراهيته، كل ما في الأمر أنه ((قد ميز بين فريقين من الشعراء، فريق استغل فنه فيما ينافي هدي الدين وآدابه، فهو الفريق المعيب الذي حاربه القرآن، وفريق اتجه بشعره إلى العمر الخير الجميل، وإلى نصرة الحق أنى وجد، فهو الفريق الذي أخرجه من ذلك الوصف العام وأيده بكل قوة))(1). 

((والمتتبع لموقف الإسلام من الشعر في عهد النبوة يجد أن الإسلام اتخذ من الشعر مواقف تنسجم وطبيعة المرحلة التي شهدتها الدعوة، فالمواقف الإسلامية لم تكن اعتباطية وعشوائية، بل كانت منبثقة من ظروف الدعوة نفسها))(2).

فيمكن أن نقول أن ثمة مراحل أو درجات في موقف الإسلام من الشعر، ففي بداية الدعوة:
1- ذم الإسلام الشعر وهوّن من أقدار الشعراء، حين كان الشاعر يهاجم الدين، وينتقص منه، وحين كان المشركون يتهمون الرسول بأنه شاعر، وبأن قوله شعر.

2- اتخذ الإسلام الشعر – بعد فترة من الدعوة – سلاحًا من أسلحة الحرب، فأخذ يوجه الشعراء نحو الالتزام النسبي بقيم الإسلام وتعاليمه، فشهر هؤلاء الشعراء ألسنتهم يحاربون بها أعداء الإسلام من مشركي قريش، كما سنرى في رد حسان بن ثابت وعبدالله بن رواحة وكعب بن مالك وغيرهم على الشعراء من مشركي قريش.

3- بعد فتح مكة والطائف، أنهى الإسلام مهمته الحربية تقريبًا وانتهى دور الشعر الهجائي أو دور النقائض الشعرية، خاصة بعد دخول الناس في دين الله أفواجًا، فلم يعد من المقبول إثارة الضغائن والأحقاد عن طريق الشعر، ولذلك دخل الشعر مرحلة جديدة في أغراضه وموضوعاته.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ
(1) د. سامي مكي العاني: "الإسلام والشعر"، عالم المعرفة، ع66، الكويت، 1983م، ص45.
(2) د. فايز ترحييني: "الإسلام والشعر"، دار الفكر اللبناني، بيروت، 1990م، ص87.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*والخلاصة:إن هذه المواقف كان لها أثرها في تطور شعر الدعوة في العهد النبوي وفيما بعد، وعليه لا يمكن القول: ((أن الدين الإسلامي قد نهى عن قول الشعر عمومًا، ولا يمكن القول أيضًا أنه شجع الشعر دون توجيه أو تهذيب، بل يجب أن ينظر إلى النهي والتشجيع من منطلق الأحداث التي رافقت الإسلام، وطبيعة المواقف والمراحل التي شهدها الإسلام، كما لا يمكن أن ينظر إلى الشعر بمعزل عن تلك المواقف والمراحل))(1).

وهكذا بعد هذا العرض يمكن أن نقول أن الإسلام لم يكهن حائلاً أبدًا في وجه الشعر والشعراء، بل شجع على قول الشعر وتوجيهه إلى دورب جديدة من القول ساعدت وقائع الدعوة بمراحلها المختلفة على طرقها، ومن ثم ظهرت موضوعات جديدة وآفاق أرحب أمام الشعراء في عهد النبوة.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ
(1) يحيى الجبوري: "الإسلام والشعر"، منشورات مكتبة النهضة، بغداد، 1964م، ص41.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الرسول والشعر:
نشأ النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، وتربى في بيئة كثر فيها  الشعراء، وكانت الشاعرية مصدر فخار للرجل منهم، ومع ذلك لم يؤثر عنه أنه حاول قول الشعر لا قبل الرسالة ولا بعد تتابع نزولها. ومع ذلك حاول كفار قريش وصفه بأنه شاعر وأن القرآن الذي ينزل عليه ما هو إلا شعر، قال تعالى على لسانهم: {بَلْ قَالُوا أَضْغَاثُ أَحْلَامٍ بَلِ افْتَرَاهُ بَلْ هُوَ شَاعِرٌ} [الأنبياء: 5]، وكان رد الله تعالى على هذه التهمة حاسمًا {وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ الشِّعْرَ وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُ إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ وَقُرْآَنٌ مُبِينٌ} [يس: 69].

إذن فقد نزه الله تعالى الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) عن قول الشعر أو محاولة تعلمه، وليس ذلك لأن الشعر شبهة أو منقصة لا يجب أن يتحلى بها الرجل الفاضل أو الشريف، ولكن لأن الله ((بعث إليهم نبيًّا ولم يبعث لهم شاعرًا، وأن هذا الذي أنزله عليه وعلمه إياه هو القرآن الكريم المعجزة الكبرى التي تحداهم أن يأتوا بسورة من مثله))(1). فلو كان الرسول شاعرًا، لنسب العرب بلاغته وفصاحته وحجته التي استقاها من القرآن الكريم إلى ملكة الشعر أو شيطان الشعر، ولأضحى الشك في القرآن – حسب زعمهم – أقرب إلى معقولهم، وكي لا يزدادوا ضلالاً ويتمسكوا بحجتهم الخاطئة، لم يروِ الرسول بيت شعر كامل الوزن صحيحه، وإذا أثر عنه بعض الأبيات فهي أقرب إلى النثر منها إلى الشعر، مثل قوله:أنا النبيُّ لا كذب              أنا ابن عبدالمطلب
فهذا من الرجز، ولا يعده علماء الشعر من الشعر، ومع ذلك فقد أثر عن النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) استماعه للشعر قبل بعثته وبعد البعثة بالطبع، فقد شجع الشعراء المسلمين يستنهض هممهم على قول الشعر الجيد، بل كان يوجه الشعراء إلى أن يتمثلوا في شعرهم المفاهيم الإسلامية والقيم الجديدة، والدليل على ذلك هذا العدد الكبير من الشعراء الذين التفوا حول النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ودعوته، حتى ليتجاوز عددهم عند بعض الباحثين أربعمائة شاعرًا، وسيأتي في معرض ترجمتنا لشعراء النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) معرفة كيف توفر حس نقدي نحو الشعر، يقوم على التوجيه والتقويم للشعراء، كذلك توفر ذائقة نقدية للنبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) تميز جيد الشعر من رديئه. 

وهنا يبرز سؤال مهم: لماذا لم يقل الرسول شعرًا؟ يمكن أن نقول أن الموهبة الشعرية ليست من لوازم العظمة أو النبوة، ولم يؤثر عن نبي سابق أنه كان شاعرًا، ولا يضر النبي ألا يكون شاعرًا، غير أن هناك تفسيرًا آخر أورده أحد الباحثين الجادين، ويرجع عدم قول النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) للشعر بأن  الله تعالى "صرفه" عن ذلك لحكمة أرادها ((ولعلنا نتلمس حكمته تعالى في صرف نفسه الشريفة عن قول الشعر بثلاثة أمور:

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــ
(1) د. عبدالعزيز الدسوقي، "محمد والشعر"، مجلة الهلال، عدد أغسطس، دار الهلال، 1997م، ص91.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الأول:إن القرآن الكريم الذي نزل عليه أرفع من الشعر وأعلى بيانًا وأجل قدرًا، فما حاجة من يتنزل القرآن عليه إلى قول الشعر؟ إنه – بالقرآن – يكون قد تجاوز الشعر.

الثاني:إن المشركين والكفار اتهموه بأنه شاعر، فمن البلاغة والحكمة في تنفنيد تهمتهم أنه لا يقول الشعر بتاتًا، حتى إنه لم يكن يروي بيتًا من الشعر إذا أراد أن يتمثل بمعناه، إلا بعد أن يغير في ترتيب ألفاظه ليلغي وزنه – كما قلنا سابقًا.

الثالث: إن الله تعالى هيأه ليكون صاحب رسالة يقيم إيصالها للناس على مصدرين: القرآن وحديث الرسول، القرآن يضع المبادئ والأسس والتفصيلات لأشياء أخرى، ثم ينزل تفصيلها لحديث الرسول، ومن المعروف أن تفصيل الأشياء تفصيلاً جليًّا ليست وسيلته الشعر وإنما وسيلته النثر))(1).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــ
(1) عودة الله منيع القبيسي: "تجارب في النقد الأدبي التطبيقي"، دار البشير، عمان، 1985م، ص30.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وإذا كان الله تعالى قد صرف نبيه الكريم (صلى الله عليه وسلم) عن قول الشعر، فإنه لم يصرفه عن الاستماع للشعر والحث عليه طالما كان يحث على قيم الإسلام ويدافع عنه، فالشعر هنا وسيلة تهدف إلى خدمة الرسالة... ونظرًا لأهمية هذه الوسيلة وتأثيرها، اتخذ النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) حسان بن ثابت شاعرًا وبنى له منبرًا في المسجد ينشد شعره من فوقه، وقد ظل حسان ينشد الشعر من فوق هذا المنبر بعد أن انتقل الرسول الأعظم (صلى الله عليه وسلم) إلى الرفيق الأعلى. وقد انضم إلى حسان بن ثابت شعراء آخرون – كعب بن مالك، وعبدالله بن رواحة- كان وقع شعرهم على كفار ومشركي قريش كوقع النبل كما أشرنا من قبل.

وقد كانت للرسول ملكة نقدية بحكم نشأته في بيئة شاعرية، وفصاحته وبلاغته التي تعلمها من القرآن الكريم، إذ مكنته هذه الملكة من تمييز جيد الشعر من رديئه، وتوجيه وتقويم ما يلقى عليه من شعر. فعندما يسمع كعب بن مالك يقول:مدافعُنا عن جذمةٍ كلُّ فخمةٍ...............مدربةٌ فيها القوانسُ تَلْمَعُ
ينكر عليه اتجاهه نحو العصبية القبلية، التي هي من آثار الجاهلية، ويطلب إليه أن يبدل كلمة ((جذمنا)) بكلمة ((ديننا)) ويفعل ذلك كعب.

وحين يفد النابغة الجعدي وينشده قوله:
**بَلَغْنا السماءَ مجدُنَا وجْدودنا..............وإنا لنرجوا فوْقَ ذلك مَظْهَرا
**
ويحس النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) بتوجه الشاعر نحو الأسلوب الجاهلي في الفخر، يقول له: ((إلى أين يا أبا ليلى؟)) فيقول النابغة: إلى الجنة. فيقول له النبي مغتبطًا بهذه الروح الجديدة: ((إن شاء الله)). والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وقد عرف الشعراء بعد ذلك ((ما للشعر من تأثير في نفس النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وقلبه، لذلك اتخذوا منه وسيلة يستشفعون بها عنده، فكان يستجيب لهم، فينصر مستنصرهم ويغيث مستغيثهم، ويقبل من مقتدرهم ويرق لمتألهم))(1). والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة أيضًا، وسيعرض ذلك في تراجم الشعراء.

ولخطورة الشعر وأثره في النفوس فقد نهى النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) عن رواية بعض الأشعار، ((وهذه الأشعار لا تتجاوز نصين شعريين فقط، هما قصيدة أمية بن أبي الصلت التي يرثي فيها من أصيب من قريش يوم بدر، وهي في واحد وثلاثين بيتًا. أما النص الثاني فهو قصيدة الأعشى في هجاء علقمة بن علاثة ومدح عامر بن الطفيل والتي مطلعها:
**عَلْقَمَ ما أنتْ إلى عامرٍ**...**.........**الناقضِ الأوتارَ والواترِ(2)
**ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ
(1) سامي مكي العاني: "الإسلام والشعر"، مرجع سابق، ص64.
(2) سامي مكي العاني: المرجع نفسه، ص71، 72.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*كما أهدر دم بعض الشعراء من المشركين واليهود ممن حارب الإسلام بلسانه وسلاحه، مثل أبو عزة الجمحي وعصماء بنت مروان وكعب بن الأشراف اليهودي، وغيرهم.

غير أن من تاب واعتذر عفا عنه النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وقبل إسلامه، ولعل المثل كعب بن زهير، والحارث بن هشام بن المغيرة المخزومي.

وفي الختام نشير إلى أن النبي نفسه تحول إلى مصدر الإلهام للشعر فألهمت شخصيته ودعوته مجموعة كبيرة من الشعراء لا في  عصر صدر الإسلام فقط بل في كل العصور، فأصبح المديح النبوي أحد أهم موضوعات الشعر العربي على مر العصور الأدبية.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*شعراء الرسول حسب الترتيب الهجائي
حرف الهمزة1- أبو ذؤيب الهذلي.
2- أبو سفيان بن الحارث.
3- أبو طالب بن عبدالمطلب.
4- أبو قيس صرمة بن أنس.
5- أبو محجن الثقفي.
6- أروى بنت عبدالمطلب.
7- الأعشى ميمون بن قيس.
8- أنس بن زنيم الكناني.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*أبو ذؤيب الهذَليّاسمه خويلد بن خالد، وقيل خالد بن خويلد، أشهر وأشعر شعراء هذيل جاهلي إسلامي، أسلم قبل وفاة النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ولم يره، حضر وفاة النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ورثاه، ونلمح في شعره بصورة عامة تأثرًا بالمعاني والقيم الإسلامية.
وكان أبو ذؤيب مقدما على جميع شعراء هذيل بقصيدته التي يقول فيها:والنفس راغبة إذا رغبتها.................وإذا تُردّ إلى قليل تَقْنَع
وهذا البيت من شعره المفضل الذي يرثي فيه أبناءه الخمسة الذين أصيبوا في عام واحد، وقد تنبأ أبو ذؤيب بوفاة النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم -، إذا يقول: بلغنا أن رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – عليل، فاستشعرت حزنا وبت بأطول ليلة لا يناب ديجورها، ولا يطلع نورها، فظلت أقاسي طولها، حتى إذا كان قرب السحر أعفيت، فهتف لي هاتف وهو يقول:خطبٌ أجلٌ أناخ بالإسلام.................بين النخيل ومعقد الآطام
قبض النبي محمد فعيوننا.................تذري الدموع عليه بالتسحامِ
وعند ذلك وثب ذؤيب من نومه فزعًا، ثم أتى المدينة مسرعًا، فوجد لها ضجيج كضجيج الحجيج – على حد قوله – إذا أهلوا بالإحرام، فعلم أن رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – قد قُبض، فشهد الأحداث التي تلت الوفاة جميعًا، وظل في المدينة حتى صلى على النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم - وشهد دفنه، ثم بكى على قبره راثيًا فقال:لما رأيتُ الناسَ في عسلاتهم.................ما بين ملحود له ومضرح
متبادرين لشرجع بأكفهم.................نص الرقاب لفقد أبيض أروحِ
فهناك صرت إلى الهموم ومَنْ يبت.................جار الهموم يبيت غير مروحِ
كسفت لمصرعه النجوم وبدرها.................وتزعزعت آطام بطن الأبطح
وتزعزت أجيالُ يثرب كلها.................ونخيلها لحلوح خطب مفدح
ولقد زجرت الطير قبل وفاته.................بمصابه وزجرت سعد الأذنجِ
وذجرت أن نعب المشجع سائحًا.................متفائلاً فيه بفأل الأقبح
وانصرف بعد ذلك أبو ذؤيب إلى باديته، فأقام بها، وظل بها حتاى انتدبه عمر بن الخطاب للهجاء، فلم يزل مجاهدًا حتى مات بأرض الروم، ودفن هناك، ويروى في ذلك أن أبا ذؤيب جاء إلى عمر بن الخطاب في خلافته فقال: "يا أمير المؤمنين: أي العمل أفضل؟ قال: الإيمان بالله. قال: قد فعلت فأي العمل بعد أفضل؟ قال: الجهاد في سيل الله. قال: ذاك كان عليّ فتوجه من فوره غازيًا هو وابنه وابن أخيه أبو عبيد، حتى أدركه الموت في بلاد الروم". وقيل: إنه شعر بدنو أجله، فقال لابن أخيه قبيل وفاته مباشرة:أبا عبيد رُفعَ الكتاب.................واقترب الموعد والحساب
وكانت وفاة أبي ذؤيب في خلافة عثمان.

وإذا كان أبو ذؤيب قد أسلم وهو شيخ كبير، فالذي لاشك فيه أن قيم الإسلام ومعانيه قد تسربت إلى شعره قبل أن يسلم، وذلك لأن الإسلام في صورة الوحي وحديث النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – كان قد انتشر وعمَّ أجزاء الجزيرة العربية، وكان الشعراء – وهم الطبقة المثقفة بها – أول من تأثر بهذه المعاني، ولذلك نلمح أثر هذه القيم والمبادئ الإسلامية في شعره بصورة عامة. ولعله من المفيد أن نذكر هنا أبياتًا من قصيده المشهورة التي يرثي فيها أبناءه الخمسة الذين أصيبوا في عام واحد.أمن المنون وريبها تتوجع.................والدهر ليس بمعتبٍ من يجزعُ
قالت أمامة ما لجسمك شاحبًا.................منذ ابتذلت ومثلُ مالك ينفع
أم لجنبك لا يلائم مضجعًا.................إلا أقضَّ عليك ذاك المضجعُ
فأجبتها إن ما بجسمي أنه.................أودى بني من البلاد فودعوا
أودى بني فأعقبوني حسرةً.................بعد الرقاد و عبرةً لا تُقْلعُ
فالعين بعدهم كأن حداقها.................كحلت شوق فهي عور تدمعُ
سبقوا هويَّ وأعتقُوا لهواهُمُ..................فتخرَّموا ولكلِّ جنبٍ مصرعُ
فغبرت بعدهم بعيش ناصب.................وإخال أني لاحقٌ مستتبعُ
ولقد حصرتُ بأن أدافع عنهم.................وإذا المنية أقبلت لا تُدفعُ
وتجلَّدي للشامتين أريهمُ.................أني لريب الدهرِ لا أتضعضعُ
حتى كأني للحوادث مروةٌ.................بصفا المشقر كلِّ تُقرعُ
والدهر لا يبقى على حدثانِهِ.................جونُ السحاب لها جدائد أربعُ(1)وهذا جزء من القصيدة.

-------------------------
(1) ابن حجر العسقلاني: "الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة" 4/66-67.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*أبو سفيان بن الحارثهو أبو سفيان بن الحارث بن عبدالمطلب بن هاشم القرشي الهاشمي ابن عم رسول الله  – صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وكان أخًا له من الرضاعة، أرضعتهما معًا حليمة بنت أبي ذؤيب السعدية. كان  أحد الصحابة الذين يشبهون النبي  – صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
وقد كان أبو سفيان بن الحارث من الشعراء المطبوعين على قول الشعر، ولا غرو، فقد كان أحد الشعراء الخمسة المشهورين في قريش، الذي هجوا النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ووقفوا في وجه الدعوة الجديدة. وقد تولى حسان بن ثابت الرد عليه، فهو المعني بقول حسان:ألا أبلغ أبا سفيان عني ... مغلغلةً فقد برح الخفاء
هجوت محمدًا فأجبت عنه ... ونعند الله في ذاك الجزاءأسلم أبو سفيان بن الحارث يو فتح مكة قبل دخولها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث لقيه هو وابنه جعفر بن أبي سفيان بالأبواء فأسلما(1).

ويروي ابن إسحاق في السيرة النبوية قصة أخرى في إسلام الحارث، فيقول: "وقد كان أبو سفيان بن الحارث بن عبدالمطلب وعبد الله بن أبي أمية المغيرة قد لقيا الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم – بنيق العقاب، فيما بني مكة والمدينة، فالتمسا الدخول إليه، فكلمته أم سلمة فيهما فقالت: يا رسو الله، ابن عمك وابن عمتك وصهرك، قال: ((لي حاجة لي بهما، أما ابن عمي فهتك عرضي وأما ابن عمتي وصهري فهو الذي قال بمكة  ما قال)) فلما خرج الخبر إليهما بذلك ومع أبي سفيان بني له قال: والله ليأذنن لي أو لآخذن بيدي بني هذا ثم لنذهب في الأرض حتى نموت عطشًا وجوعًا، فلما بلغ ذلك رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – رق لهما ثم أذن لهما فدخلا عليه وأسلما))(2).

وقد حسن إسلام أبو سفيان بن الحارث، فيقال أنه ما رفع رأسه إلى رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – حياء منه، وقد أورد لنا ابن هشام وغيره قصيدة أبي سفيان يوم أسلم، وهو يوم فتح مكة، حيث يجمع فيها بن الاعتذار والتوقير للنبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم -، والإيمان برسالته فيقول:لعمرك إني يوم أحمل راية ... لتغلب خيل اللات خيل محمد
لكالمدلج الحيران أظلم ليله ... فهذا أواني حين أهدي وأهتدي
هداني هاد غير نفسي ونالني ... مع الله من طردت كل مطرد
أصد وأنأى جاهدا عن محمد ... وأدعى وإن لم أنتسب من محمد
هم ما هم من لم يقل بهواهم ... وإن كان ذا رأي يلم ويفند
أريد لأرضيهم ولست بلائط ... مع القوم ما لم أهد في كل مقعد
فقل لثقيف لا أريد قتالها ... وقل لثقيف تلك غيري أوعدي
فما كنت في الجيش الذي نال عامرا ... وما كان عن جرا لساني ولا يدي
قبائل جاءت من بلاد بعيدة ... نزائع جاءت من سهام وسردد
قال ابن إسحاق: فذكر أنه عندما قال: ((مع الله طردته كل مطرد)) ضرب رسول الله صدره وقال أنت طردتني كل مطرد.

أشرنا منذ قليل أن أبا سفيان بن الحارث حسن إسلامه، وأنه لم يكن يرفع رأسه في وجه النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – حياء منه، ولعل الدليل على حسن إسلامه اشتراكه في وقعة حنين ودفاعه المجيد عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – في تلك الوقعة، ومن شعره في يوم حنين:إن ابن عم المرء من أعمامه ... بني أبيه قوة من قدامـه
فان هذا اليوم مـن أيامـه ... يقاتل الحرمي عن أحرامه
يقاتل المسلم عن إسلامه(3)
وعلى الرغم من قلة شعر أبي سفيان بن الحارث بعد إسلامه، إذا لم يصلنا إلا القليل، فإن قصيدته في رثاء النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – لتدل دلالة كبرى على صدق إسلامه وعمق إيمانه وحبه الصادق للنبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – يقول في رثاء النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم -.أرقت فبات ليلي لا يزول ... وليل أخي المصيبة فيه طول
وأسعدني البكاء وذاك فيما ... أصيب المسلمون به قليل
لقد عظمت مصيبتنا وجلت ... عشية قيل قد قبض الرسول
وأضحت أرضنا مما عراها ... تكاد بنا جوانبها تميل
فقدنا الوحي والتنزيل فينا ... يروح به ويغدو جبرئيل
وذاك أحق ما سالت عليه ... نفوس الناس أو كربت تسيل
نبي كان يجلو الشك عنا ... بما يوحى إليه وما يقول
ويهدينا فلا نخشى ضلالاً ... علينا والرسول لنا دليل
أفاطم إن جزعت فذاك عذر ... وإن لم تجزعي ذاك السبيل
فقبر أبيك سيد كل قبر ... وفيه سيد الناس الرسول
ولأبي سفيان بن الحارث أبيات في الفخر يذكرها ابن عبدالبر، تدل على قوة شعره، حيث يغفلها روح جاهلية، يقول:لَقَد ْعَلمَتْ قرَيش غيْرَ فَخْرٍ ... بأَنّا نَحْنُ أَجوَدُهُمْ حصَانَا
وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ دُرُوعاً سابِغَات ... وأَمْضاهم إذا طعنوا سِنَانَا
وَأدفعهم عن الضرّاء عنهم ... وأَبْيَنُهم إذا نطقُوا لسانا
وحسب أبو سفيان بن الحارث بعد ذلك، أنه كان من القلة التي دافعت عن الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم – يوم حنين، فلم يجبن ولم يهرب، وثبت في القتال حتى من الله على المسلمين بالنصر، أما وفاته فقيل سنة خمس عشرة في خلافة عمر بن الخطاب، فصلَّى عليه، ويقال سنة عشرين.

----------------
(1) ابن عبدالبر النمر القرطبي: "الاستيعاب في معرفة الأصحاب" على هامش كتاب "الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة" لابن حجر العسقلاني، 4/84.
(2) ابن هشام المعافري: "السيرة النبوية" 2/210، 211.
(3) ابن حجر العسقلاني: "الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة"، ص90.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*أبو طالب بن عبدالمطلبهو أبو طالب بن عبدالمطلب بن هاشم، عم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شقيق أبيه، اشتهر بكنيته، واسمه عبدمناف على المشهور، وقيل عمران، وأكثر المتقدمين على أن اسمه كنيته، ولد قبل النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم - بخمس وثلاثين سنة.

تولى أبو طالب رعاية الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعد وفاة عبدالمطلب، فكلفه وأحسن تربيته وسافر به صحبته إلى الشام وهو شاب، ولما بعث الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نبيًا قام في نصرته، وذبَّ عنه من عاداه ومدحه عدة مدائح(1).

وأبو طالب بن عبدالمطلب أحد شعراء مكة المعدودين، وصفة ابن سلام الجمحي في عداد شعراء القرى، وقال عنه: "وكان أبو طالب شاعرًا جيد الكلام، أبرع ما قاله قصيدته التي مدح فيها النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم -"(2).

ولا خلاف عند القدماء والمحدثين في شاعرية أبي طالب وبراعته في الشعر، وإنما الخلاف على كثرة الشعر المنسوب إليه وبخاصة في سيرة ابن إسحاق، فقد حذف ابن هشام منه الكثير لشكه فيها. والواقع أنه إن لم يكن لأبي طالب إلا قصيدته اللامية التي مدح بها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لكفته، والتي منها قوله:
وأبيض يستشفي الغمام بوجهِه.......ربيع اليتامى عصمة للأرامل

وهي القصيدة التي استحسنها ابن سلام وأورد منها البيت السابق، وأشار أن الرواة زادوا فيها، أما ابن هشام فقد أوردها في أربعة وتسعين بيتًا، وعلِّق بعد روايتها بتمامها قائلا: "هذا ما صح لي من هذه القصيدة، وبعض أهل العلم بالشعر ينكر أكثرها"(3).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ
(1) ابن حجر العسقلاني: "الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة"، 4/115.
(2) ابن سلام الجمحي: "طبقات فحول الشعراء" 1/244.
(3) ابن هشام: "السيرة النبوية" 1/141.*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ويستحق أبو طالب بن عبدالمطلب أن يتصف بشاعر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأنه يعد أول من مدح النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فقد قال أول قصائده في النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يدافع فيها عنه في وجه قريش، مرتكزًا في مديحه علىأساس قيمة بدوية خالصة هي قيمة النسب الكريم، يقول:**إِذا اِجتَمَعَت يَوماً قُرَيشٌ لِمَفخَرٍ............  ...فَعَبدُ مَنافٍ سِرُّها وَصَميمُه
وإِن حُصِّلَت أَشرافُ عَبدِ مَنافِها..............  .فَفي هاشِمٍ أَشرافُها وَقَديمُها
وإِن فَخرت يَوماً فَإِنَّ مُحَمَّدًا..........  .....هُوَ المُصطَفى من سِرّها وَكَريمُها
تَداعَت قُرَيشٌ غَثُّها وَسَمينُها..........  .....عَلَينا فَلَم تَظفَر وَطاشَت حُلومُها
وَكُنّا قَديماً لا نُقِرُّ ظُلامَةً..............  .إِذا ما ثَنوا صُعرَ الخُدودِ نُقيمُها
وَنَحمي حِماها كُلَّ يَومِ كَريهَةٍ..............  .وَنَضرِبُ عَن أَحجارِها مَن يَرومُها
بِنا اِنتَقشَ العودُ الزواءُ وَإِنَّما............  ...بِأَكنافِنا تَندى وَتَنمى أُرومُها**
وعندما اتسعت دائرة الخلاف بين زعماء قريش من جهة وبين الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من جهة أخرى، وقف أبو طالب في جانب ابن أخيه وقفة رجل كريم ذي مروءة، وتحداهم ومدح ابن أخيه، وذلك في قصيدته المشهورة التي استحسنها كما أشرنا آنفًا ابن سلامح الجمحي. والقصيدة طويلة، سنورد مدحه لشخصية النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث يمزج فيها بين قيم المديح الجاهلية وقيم المديح الإسلامية، فيعترف بنبوة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويشير لى علاقته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالله الذي لا يغفل، ويؤكد الله ونصرته لنبيه:**لَعَمري لَقَدْ كُلِّفتُ وَجداً بأحمد...............وإ  ْوَتِهِ دَأبَ المُحِبِّ المُواصِلِ
فلا زالَ في الدُّنْيا جَمالاً لأهْلِها..............  .وزَيْناً لِمَنْ والاهُ ذَبُّ المَشاكِلِ
فَمَنْ مِثْلُهُ في النّاسِ أىُّ مُؤَمَّل..............  .إذا قاسَهُ الحُكّامُ عِنْدَ التَّفاضُلِ
حَليمٌ رَشيدٌ عادِلٌ غُيْرُ طائِش...............يُ  الي إلهاً ليسَ عَنْهُ بِغافِلِ
فأيَّدَه رَبُّ العِبادِ بِنَصْرِهِ..........  .....وأظهَرَ ديناً حَقُّه غَيرُ باطِلِ
لقَدْ عَلِمُوا أنَّ ابْنَنا لا مُكذَّبٌ..............  .لَدَيْنا، ولا يُعْنى بِقَوْلِ الأباطِلِ
فَأَصْبَحَ فِينَا أَحْمَدُ ذَا أَرُومَةٍ............  ...يُقَصِّرُ عَنْهَا سَوْرَةُ الْمُتَطَاوِلِ
حَدِبْتُ بِنَفْسِي دُونَهُ وَفَدَيْتُهُ......  .........وَدَافَعْت   عَنْهُ بِالذُّرَى وَالْكَلَاكِلِ
فأيّه ربُّ العبادِ بنصرِه...............و  ظهر دينا حقُّهُ غير باطلِ*

----------

